# Using Terminal to start application



## huub (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

In Linux and BSD I'm using e.g. gnome-terminal to start applications like octave like this: "gnome-terminal -x octave". Is this possible with Terminal as well? I tried to get the man page, but didn't get it.

Thanks.


----------



## macbri (Feb 7, 2008)

How about the "open" command?  A text-based command (say, "top") will open automatically in a new Terminal window, e.g.:


```
open `which top`
```

You can also override the default application with -a, if for example some other app tries to open your program:


```
open -a "Terminal.app" `which top`
```


----------



## wraith77 (Feb 8, 2008)

If you're a Linux guy, I highly recommend the "MacOSX For Unix Geeks" book from OReilly.


----------

